# What is it? #033 : Ground Clamp



## derekleffew (Mar 28, 2011)

What is this and how might it be used? Is it legal/to code? Does it come in any other colors or sizes?


----------



## raxz (Mar 28, 2011)

Could it be C-clamp to Cam Lock plug? 
To power your dimmer rack with Cam Lock cables taking power from some hi current copper power pipes.


----------



## jonliles (Mar 28, 2011)

Here's a hint: Look at the color of the cable end.


----------



## headcrab (Mar 28, 2011)

It looks like a welding ground clamp.


----------



## JereNet (Mar 28, 2011)

It is definitely some type of grounding clamp. Not sure exactly what it would be used for though, perhaps for grounding a temporary 3-phase circuit, say from a generator?


----------



## raxz (Mar 28, 2011)

Then it should be camlock ground cable.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 28, 2011)

This certainly looks like one of the ol' "ground to the water pipe" type situations.

As for other colors? I could imagine that they would exist, probably for attaching directly to a bus bar. Not sure if that is the right kind of clamp for that job, however.


----------



## mstaylor (Mar 28, 2011)

I can't answer but I have used them many times.


----------



## ScottT (Mar 28, 2011)

gafftapegreenia said:


> This certainly looks like one of the ol' "ground to the water pipe" type situations.


 
+1. Clamp it straight to the water pipe, lock the other end right in.


----------



## zmb (Mar 28, 2011)

Is it meant to connect the equipment's ground to a bus bar?


----------



## mstaylor (Apr 7, 2011)

It is a water pipe ground, many times used to seperate the grounds between lighting and sound. You clamp to the pipe and then cam onto it. The power in my arena is already fed from seperate sources so it wasn't needed but I had a guy that used to come in all the time that insisted on using it.


----------



## STEVETERRY (Apr 7, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> What is this and how might it be used? Is it legal/to code? Does it come in any other colors or sizes?
> View attachment 4712


 
Please tell us the details of the writing on the brass clamp. I cannot zoom in far enough to read it.

ST


----------



## STEVETERRY (Apr 7, 2011)

STEVETERRY said:


> Please tell us the details of the writing on the brass clamp. I cannot zoom in far enough to read it.
> 
> ST


 
OK, never mind. The brass clamp is a Tweco 358-9210-1150 Roto Work 0.5 in Cap Screw Grounding Clamp. It is connected to a male camlok--presumably an E1016 family, but we can't see the contact to know for sure. It is a non- "Lektra-Link" boot that has been vulcanized to the cable in a vulcanizing press.

This could be used as a bonding connection to bond the portable system ground to building steel. However, the Tweco clamp is a welding clamp only, and not Listed as a grounding connector, so the device could never be code compliant.

ST


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 7, 2011)

STEVETERRY said:


> This could be used as a bonding connection to bond the portable system ground to building steel. However, the Tweco clamp is a welding clamp only, and not Listed as a grounding connector, so the device could never be code compliant.
> 
> ST



What would be the proper clamp to use in such a situation?


----------



## STEVETERRY (Apr 7, 2011)

gafftapegreenia said:


> What would be the proper clamp to use in such a situation?


 
There are a number of type of UL Listed grounding beam clamps. Here's one:

I-Beam Ground Clamp

ST


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 7, 2011)

STEVETERRY said:


> There are a number of type of UL Listed grounding beam clamps. Here's one: ...


But the shiny brass one by Tweco is much prettier. 

How does the NEC feel about using a water pipe as a ground (presumably as the squeaks think it introduces less noise into their system)?


----------



## skienblack (Apr 8, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> But the shiny brass one by Tweco is much prettier.
> 
> How does the NEC feel about using a water pipe as a ground (presumably as the squeaks think it introduces less noise into their system)?


 
Considering it is the standard in many homes I would imagine they have no problem.


----------



## avkid (Apr 8, 2011)

skienblack said:


> Considering it is the standard in many homes I would imagine they have no problem.


 
Exactly, it's common to see two clamps on the water main.
(one on either side of the meter)


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 8, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> But the shiny brass one by Tweco is much prettier.
> 
> How does the NEC feel about using a water pipe as a ground (presumably as the squeaks think it introduces less noise into their system)?


 
Hey, I take offense to that , Its more about knowing the whole system is on the same ground. Local code here doesn't allow them to use the water pipes as a ground. So every new home is now required to have its own grounding spike.


----------



## avkid (Apr 8, 2011)

The water pipe is usually not the primary point in a grounding scheme.

Especially with the proliferation of PEX (crosslinked polyethylene) water systems it has become harder to find the required 10ft of underground pipe that a water pipe ground requires.


----------



## mstaylor (Apr 8, 2011)

The clamp we used to use was more like a lighting clamp. It had a bolt on the bottom, you installed a clamp on ring to the wire, can't remember the correct term, then you bolted it to the clamp. Would that be code compliant?


----------



## avkid (Apr 9, 2011)

Something like this?


----------



## mstaylor (Apr 9, 2011)

No, it was just like a lighting clamp, the bolt that would go to the yoke, had an eye type brass connector that crimped to the grounding wire. I don't have a clue where to find a picture.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 9, 2011)

Michael, perhaps look on the Burndy site.


----------



## Blacksheep0317 (Apr 11, 2011)

avkid said:


> Something like this?


 
That is more a geny ground. Pound the copper rod into the ground, curved clamp to pipe, flat end to geny frame.


----------



## mstaylor (Apr 13, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> Michael, perhaps look on the Burndy site.



By golly, I think we have a winner.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 15, 2011)

For demonstrational purposes only.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 15, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> For demonstrational purposes only.


 


THATs the photo I was looking for....but could not find.


----------



## chausman (Apr 16, 2011)

gafftapegreenia said:


> derekleffew said:
> 
> 
> > For demonstrational purposes only.
> ...


 
Leave it to Derek to find some picture buried in the depths of google!


----------



## mpil1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks like a genny ground clamp. If you're using a genny along with the house's electrical system, you should ground the genny with a ground rod and connect to the buidling's ground as well (to put both on the same ground plane). That could connect the genny's ground to building ground.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd think it would be used to ground a stage or scaffold (spot platform).

Grounding a genny or a boat to shore ground seems a reasonable use as well.


----------

